# relation between gastritis and IBS



## Thund (May 15, 2015)

Hey guys! Let me go straight to the story here:

I had a lots of problems with gastritis in my past, I erradicated H. Pylori two times, and I am clear of it last couple of years. As I also suffer from IBS, it is hard for me to conclude does my abdominal pain come from my stomache or my GI tract.

I have used at least five different kinds of proton pump inhibitors, last one I used two, one called Emanera (which I used in the morning), the other Ranix (which I used in the evenings), and I used them for four months. I dont have so much problems with heartburn and pains in chests, but I do have pains right above my belly button area.

Every time I used gastritis diet it didnt made me feel better, and one day as my friend heartily recommended I started use oat meal every day. And it only made me feel worse and worse, my pain increased and I only gotten more bloated. Also when I drink coffee it doesnt make me feel worse, it even makes me feel more released.

So, I do know that I suffer from IBS, but it is hard for me to say are those pains IBS related. In last two years I have been on four gastroscopy because of that problem, and doctors either said that my stomache is fine or my stomache is inflammated. I also know that gastritis can come up because of H. Pylori (which I definitely erradicated) or because of bad diet (which I tried to erradicate). There is very rarely any other reason of gastritis.

So guys, cannot wait to read your experiences and looking forward to your replie

My questions are this: do you guys also suffer from gastritis and is it IBS related? Does this pain I feel could actually come because of bloated and painfull GI tract? My pain is usually around my belly button, often maybe an inch higher. I do feel occasional pain in left or right part of my abdomen, but it is usually only temporary, while this pain is chronic and it just seems permanent! Cheers!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I have chronic pain but mine seems to be different from yours. Mine is the lower abdominal area ...


----------



## Thund (May 15, 2015)

Jaumeb, thanks for the response. As I understood colon does not have to be only in lower part of your abdomen, but can even be high, and around your belly button. When I was on colonoscopy, it lasted more than an hour, and even doctor said I have really long bowels. And yet, he even didnt finnished it untill the end. I also feel more pain when I am bloated from some food.

So can some people experience bowel pain even in upper abdomen?

Also, do you have GERD and how do you cope with the pain? I, honnestly, barely cope with it at all. Pain makes me so nervous it is hard to focus on some task and continue with your daily life, and yet, because other people dont see it they often think you are just making it up.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

My pain is also disabling. But I believe it is of different nature from yours.

You can look at pictures of bowels and you will get an idea of where they are.

I don't suffer GERD. For that I recommend not to lie down after eating and waiting for some hours instead. My brother inclined his bed so that he is not completely horizontal when he sleeps.

I am taking pure glutamine. If you feel like experimenting you can try if that has any effect on your symptoms.

I just came across this article :

http://drhyman.com/blog/2010/07/17/3-simple-steps-to-eliminate-heartburn-and-acid-reflux/


----------



## Thund (May 15, 2015)

Thanks for the article. What your doctor said to your brother, I heard the same too. Be carefull to sleep with at least two pillows, eat as often as you can but in small quantities, stuff like tomato or oranges (for example) will make you only worse heartburn.

But that is just a thing, I dont have heartburn niether acid reflux. Doctor did wrote in my diagnosis I have GERB, but only because I told him I have stomache pain. heartburn is a burning sensation in your chest and your throat, it is a sharp and it really feels like burning, like the name suggest. I very, very rarely had that problem, or problem with acid in general. My pain is not sharp, burning pain, it is more like dull, achy, inflammatory pain. And it feels even more when I feel bloated.

There are more and more news about connections between gastritis and IBS, and IBS can often cause gastritis and vice versa. Also inflammation in stomach lining can often be related with IBS, although doctors dont yet know exact nature of relation.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I thought you suffered from GERD. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Thund (May 15, 2015)

Oh no problem. For years I had taking PPI, especially last four months, twice a day. It is so common practice for doctors to prescribe it, that they dont realise patients are most probably suffering from achlorhydria, which are often the same symptoms. Therefor taking PPI can make even more damage.

I finally stopped using them, and from next week I am starting to use Betaine HCl. Who knows how much damage my GI tract had because of unapsorbed food which lack of acid couldnt dissolve, going strait to my intestines. It will take long time to heal, maybe even years.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Here is a link about betaine HCl

http://scdlifestyle.com/2012/03/how-to-supplement-with-betaine-hcl-for-low-stomach-acid/


----------



## irishsheryl (Jul 13, 2014)

I have Gerd after I eat. I have to take pepid. Also; I have I.B.S. pain right around my belly button. Awful pain! and the pain feels like a rat is eatting me inside out. Iv'e had all the tests, and my Gastor doctor says she can't find anything physically wrong with me. I am 60 years. And a female. Also the pain lasts about a hour some days. My social calendar is poor.Some days I just can't go anywhere because my I.B.S. I hate it. irishsheryl


----------

